# Zykxel wlan absichern , jetzt keine oder eingeschränkte Verbindung



## farmerbob (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo , da ich mir maleinen Laptop gekauft habe , wollte ich nun auch  wlan nutzen , stick ( von Trendnet) hatte ich schon ,
also eingeteckt wlan angemacht verbunden, hat alles wunderbar geklappt.
Aber leider war das wlan halt ungesichert , also hab ich mich mit meinem Router verbunden und wollte die wpa Verschlüsslung einstellen.

Das hab ich dann auch gemacht , ich hab "Mit Authentifierung" eingestellt und dann Schlüsselverwaltungsprotokoll : "WPA-PSK"  , dann in das Feld "zuvor ausgetauschter Schlüssel" Mein Passwort eingegeben  als Beispiel sag ich jezt mal abcdef ( hab natürlich ein anderes) , gut das wars dann auch schon gewesen.

Jetzt hab ich die Verbindung mit dem wlan getrennt um mich neu einzuloggen , gut und da stand jetzt auch "gesichter mit wpa " , jetzt musste ich den Schlüssel da eingeben , also hab ich in beide Felder ( das 2. war zur Bestätigung ) den zuvor gewählten Schlüssel eingegeben .

Jetzt kommt das Problem , ich komme danach nicht mehr über wlan ins internet , da steht dann " keine oder eingeschränkte Konnektivität"  , das war nicht so , als es noch ungesichert war.

Jetzt kann ich aber noch nicht mal die Sicherung wegmachen , um wieder ins Internet zu kommen , egal ob ich wpa ausschalte  ( also "ohne Authentifierung" einstelle) , kommt immer noch wenn ich mich mit dem Wlan verbinden möchte dieses Feld , das mich auffordet den Schlüssel einzugeben und zu bestätigen.

Ich habe einen Zyxel Prestige 660HW-67 Router , und als Provider AOL.

Bitte helft mir , ich weiß nicht weiter

*## EDIT ##*

also ein Problem hab ich gelöst komme nun wieder per wlan ins internet , aller dings nur mit offenen Wlan .

Wenn ich wpa aktiviert habe, dann habe ich immer " keine oder eingeschränkte konnektivität". 

Was mache ich den falsch? den Wpa schlüssel , den ich im Konfigurationsmenü von meinem Router eingebe , muss ich doch dann nacher auch eingeben wenn ich mich mit dem Netzwerk verbinden will oder


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich würde behaupten das du soweit alles richtig gemacht hast.
Ich habe auch probleme mit der Verbindung, wie du sie beschrieben hast. Allerdings hab ich es noch nicht ohne verschlüsselung probiert. evtl ist das ja mal eine Idee:

Mein Thread: hier


----------

